# Being small and skinny in the Army



## squatting dog (Feb 13, 2021)

Wasn't all it was cracked up to be, because you were automatically the designated tunnel rat.  Me and my buddy Eddy, ( R.I.P old buddy) shared this nasty chore. Flash light and a 45 and in you go.   
Anyone else on here ever had this fun excursion?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 13, 2021)

I can't imagine... the darkness, the unknown, is someone waiting for you in the hole, are they armed, the spiders and snakes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 13, 2021)

What I don't understand, Squat, is why even go in and down into those holes in the first place?

Why not open fire with a machine gun into them? Or drop a grenade inside? Or light the hole up with a flame-thrower?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 13, 2021)

One thing I recall coming across and seeing pictures of, was holes like the one shown in the picture that were booby-trapped, where the bottom was fixed with sharpened lengths of bamboo, which would impale anyone falling into such holes or those attempting to enter such holes.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 13, 2021)

No, I wasn't a tunnel rat, so thanks for giving me something to be thankful for about being there.  I have to admit that the VA Medical Center has been very good to me, so I am consciously aware that my time in Vietnam had some value.

Tony


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> One thing I recall coming across and seeing pictures of, was holes like the one shown in the picture that were booby-trapped, where the bottom was fixed with sharpened lengths of bamboo, which would impale anyone falling into such holes or those attempting to enter such holes.


Those were Pungi sticks. Nasty things.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punji_stick


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> What I don't understand, Squat, is why even go in and down into those holes in the first place?
> 
> Why not open fire with a machine gun into them? Or drop a grenade inside? Or light the hole up with a flame-thrower?



The tunnels weren't straight. once you dropped down in the hole, there were often multiple side tunnels and they changed heights so it made shooting or even gassing near impossible. These people were professional mole people.   Even we had no idea for instance how many tunnels were under the Cu Chi main base. (goggle that, can't believe it's a tourist attraction now). 
There were times where the decision was made to just blow the entrance and leave, but we all knew that there were other exits and we hadn't seen the last of them.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't imagine... the darkness, the unknown, is someone waiting for you in the hole, are they armed, the spiders and snakes.



Part of the reason for nightmares. To this day, you won't get me in any tiny entrance. 
Wasn't funny, but, we all laughed just recently. My friend had a water leak under his house and wanted me to go under and fix it. (shudder). No way, instead I got another friend to do it for me. Gave me the creeps just watching him.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 13, 2021)

What a learning experience this is for me, Squat, as I have always been under the belief that the holes you had to climb down into, were simply just holes, not an actual underground network of passageways.

Oh yes, forget close quarters and confined spaces for me, too. Viewing the pictures of your friend, I'm having a hard time breathing. I'm extremely claustrophobic mind you, so there's just no way I could do what you did or what your friend was doing. I need windows, doors, openness around me all the time.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 13, 2021)

A friend of mine was one and he had screaming nightmares for years ever after.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 13, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> A friend of mine was one and he had screaming nightmares for years ever after.



I hope he finally found peace. 
It took me almost 40 years to open up and find people who could relate to what we all went through. After that, I no longer felt the total guilt about being one who made it home.
Still can't bring myself to visit the Wall.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't think it was peace so much, dog, it was just a quieting.  He was always a very serious guy and still is to this day after coming home from Nam.  I never have gone to visit the Wall.  I do not want to see my husband's name on it.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 13, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I don't think it was peace so much, dog, it was just a quieting.  He was always a very serious guy and still is to this day after coming home from Nam.  I never have gone to visit the Wall.  I do not want to see my husband's name on it.



Quieting... I like that. Very descriptive.    
I like to think that I have finally put it all behind me, but, like an old scab, sometimes, something pulls it off and you start to bleed all over.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Wasn't all it was cracked up to be, because you were automatically the designated tunnel rat.  Me and my buddy Eddy, ( R.I.P old buddy) shared this nasty chore. Flash light and a 45 and in you go.
> Anyone else on here ever had this fun excursion?
> 
> View attachment 149646


No, thank the Lord. Can’t imagine the feeling of crawling in there.


----------



## cdestroyer (Feb 14, 2021)

just looking at the pictures gives me the willies, can't stand closed in spaces.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 14, 2021)

We've always been a warlike species. Our history is mostly swarms of men killing others. That's what I don't understand, we are  emotionally fragile. I don't know of anyone, who was in a prolonged, vicious life and death struggle; and was not psychologically damaged by it. War definitely produces significant emotional problems, yet we are a warlike species? Granted some wars have to be fought, but most are  a needless loss of life, with little benefit.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 14, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> We've always been a warlike species. Our history is mostly swarms of men killing others. That's what I don't understand, we are  emotionally fragile. I don't know of anyone, who was in a prolonged, vicious life and death struggle; and was not psychologically damaged by it. War definitely produces significant emotional problems, yet we are a warlike species? Granted some wars have to be fought, but most are  a needless loss of life, with little benefit.



Once again old Harry had it right, to quote a line from one of his songs... *Mercenaries*
"You are back from some war
That you've been fighting for
Some old blue blood bastard
In a dark pinstripe suit"     

I guess they bank on folks like me. When I was young, I believed that joining the Army and fighting a war was my duty as an American. Now, with age, I finally see that most of these wars are fought for someone up high to make a lot of $$$$$.
And now I understand the last lines of the song...
And you're back in your army
Back shedding red blood
And you dream of the girl
As you sleep in the mud
And you know you'd swap with her
If the deal could be made
'Cause you'd rather be working at love
At Love as your trade


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 14, 2021)

To me, there are a number of perspectives for an individual to view wars and service to the country.  I certainly can't disagree with @squatting dog's post.  I have my own views as to which wars were worth fighting and which weren't as we all do, though I suspect that most of us consider Vietnam to be in the latter category.  However, I am comfortable with my own conscience that I served when the time came, and would be living with shame if I had not.  Obviously, @squatting dog and other veterans here served their duty, so my last sentence is definitely not directed at them.  However, I do hope that you are at least comfortable with the fact that you did serve when called, rather than the alternative being to run or otherwise find some way to hide when the time came.

Tony


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 14, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> To me, there are a number of perspectives for an individual to view wars and service to the country.  I certainly can't disagree with @squatting dog's post.  I have my own views as to which wars were worth fighting and which weren't as we all do, though I suspect that most of us consider Vietnam to be in the latter category.  However, I am comfortable with my own conscience that I served when the time came, and would be living with shame if I had not.  Obviously, @squatting dog and other veterans here served their duty, so my last sentence is definitely not directed at them.  However, I do hope that you are at least comfortable with the fact that you did serve when called, rather than the alternative being to run or otherwise find some way to hide when the time came.
> 
> Tony


No regrets... I'm proud that I served.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 14, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> No regrets... I'm proud that I served.


Thank you!  I get so disgusted with those who never served, yet speak poorly of those who did.  So I sincerely hope that those who did serve remember that despite the politics surrounding their time of service, "they done good". 

Tony "thank you for your service" B


----------

